# Draw length questions



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

whats the difference between.. say a 27" dl with a 1/2" loop... and a 26.5" dl with a 1" loop?? Wouldn't it feel the same? Or a 27" dl with a shorter release and a 26.5 with a longer release... same situation right?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

buckshot087 said:


> whats the difference between.. say a 27" dl with a 1/2" loop... and a 26.5" dl with a 1" loop?? Wouldn't it feel the same? Or a 27" dl with a shorter release and a 26.5 with a longer release... same situation right?


Nope.

If we are talking about what I call,
"...total spread distance...",
then, yes, you are correct.

I call the "total spread distance"
as the measurement from the pivot point of the grip
all the way to the tip of your elbow on the release arm side.


So, 27-inch draw length setting on the bow, and a 1/2-inch d-loop
or
a 26.5-inch draw length setting on the bow, and a 1-inch d-loop...

assuming the SAME curvature on the fingers around a handle release
assuming the SAME handle release...

then,
yes,
the measurement from the pivot point of the grip to the tip of YOUR elbow,
will be the same for both situations.

Let's say you have a very SLIGHT bend in the bow arm elbow.

Let's say that with the 27-inch draw length setting on the bow,
the end of the arrow is BEHIND your eyeball.










Now,
if you WANT to keep the release hand in the SAME EXACT POSITION,
you can fix this by setting the draw length say 1/2-inch SHORTER than in the picture,
and
you can increase the d-loop 1/2-inch LONGER.

Release hand will be in the SAME EXACT SPOT,
but....

the end of the arrow shaft will move FORWARDS to the red line on the right.

End of arrow shaft directly IN FRONT of the curvature of the eyeball,
helps you line up YOUR EYEBALL directly behind the arrow.

If you were shooting a rifle,
you want the rear sight of the rifle in FRONT of your eyeball,
you do not want the rear sight of the rifle off to the side of your eyeball
and
you do not want the rear sight of the rifle behind your eyeball, off the side of your cheek.

Shooting an arrow works better
if you line up the arrow more like this.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

For bow fit, N&B gives a good explanation.

One thing he didn't cover is that the longer loop will result in a shorter power stroke resulting in a little less speed. Rule of thumb is 10 fps per inch of draw. So a 1/2" shorter power stroke will reduce your speed by approximately 5 fps. This can vary significantly depending on the specific bow and how it's set up.

This speed loss has absolutely no affect on accuracy, but some are interested in it. Getting your bow to fit you is one of the more important things you can do to improve your shooting. 

Allen


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Allen,
Although you are correct, the key is to establish a correct draw length relative to proper alignment. Then to establish anchor/elbow position that is repeatible and conducive to efficient back tention. A 27" amo drawlength bow (25.25" true draw pivot of grip to center of drawn string) is what it is no matter if the d-loop is 3/4" or 3". If you set it up 1/2" short of the max AMO DL, yeah you will lose efficiency, I am assuming that was what you were describing. Just so no one gets confused, d-loop length will not effect the efficiency (max power stroke of the bow) but if you shorten the draw via a module or string manipulation from the spec 27 to 26.5 and then lengthen the d- loop to compensate you will loose efficiency. N&B was using the scenerio to show that regardless of what you do you can arrive at the same Total Spread Position (I like that term), however you will not accomplish the same end result. Draw length is in no way defined by the length of a d-loop. Hand anchor & elbow position are established via the loop. 
All very good points from everyone. Enjoyed reading.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks for the replies. I understand that loop length has nothing to do with actual draw length... but my real question is... if the "total spread" is the same.. would the pin movement be the same?


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Pin movement? As in how the pin floats on target? Most likely not, depending how you achieve the total spread it will affect alignment, anchor, and form differently. Best bet is to get the drawlength to fit exactly and then establish the loop length so that it places your body in correct alignment, elbow behind arrow and doen't create an imbalance in your back.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

As always, SpotShy provides great information! 

D loop length could be a very small part of getting a bow to fit properly which leads to less pin movement. Variations in face size and shape can sometimes be accommodated by adjusting the loop. 

To improve your steadiness, look to your form. Bow fit is so important because it lets you achieve good form.

Allen


----------

